# Greetings Ryder's nu to the snowboardingforum looking for boards arbor Burton accesso



## Kareemalig (Sep 10, 2018)

How to all greatest of seasons r.i.p mom still wishing for snow on l.i. pray for the motherload to dump on us this winter oh yeah still looking for old memorabilia any boards from Burton Arbor Ltd vitamin water bindings Burton Drake flux Salomon old tuning kits etc


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Dude.... do us all a favor and put the crack pipe down.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Kareemalig said:


> How to all greatest of seasons r.i.p mom still wishing for snow on l.i. pray for the motherload to dump on us this winter oh yeah still looking for old memorabilia any boards from Burton Arbor Ltd vitamin water bindings Burton Drake flux Salomon old tuning kits etc


What old boards are you looking for?
I have lots of em.
And lots of old unique bindings.

Even a vintage WestBeach onesie. 


TT


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah but do you have the much coveted vitamin water bindings?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> Yeah but do you have the much coveted vitamin water bindings?


Pfft never heard of em.

But I have Burtons only adjustable heel cup binding.
Way less sought after haha


TT


----------

